# Redundancy Pay?



## eeyore2502 (2 Mar 2009)

When companies say 2 + 4 weeks am I right in the below calculations for 5 years of employment

2 weeks x 5 years = 10 weeks + 4 weeks = 14 weeks

Thanks


----------



## ivannomonet (2 Mar 2009)

2 + 4 = 6 * 5 = 30...


----------



## Cayne (2 Mar 2009)

ivannomonet said:


> 2 + 4 = 6 * 5 = 30...


 
Correct plus one week from government = 31 in total


----------



## eeyore2502 (2 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that.

The working week has been cut from a 5 day week to a 3 day week, what rate will the redundancy payment be calculated on the 5 or 3 day week.


----------



## Calebs Dad (2 Mar 2009)

If redundancy happens, it would be calculated on 5 days to a maximum of €600 per year of service


----------



## eeyore2502 (2 Mar 2009)

Even though they have all been on a 3 day week for the last 2 months.


----------



## PaddyW (2 Mar 2009)

I think that would only come into effect after a year on 3 day weeks?


----------



## eeyore2502 (2 Mar 2009)

Thanks thats good to know.


----------



## hivas9 (6 Mar 2009)

How much tax would you pay on this amount ? Or are tax excempt.


----------

